# Win XP Pro SP2 auf Vista-Laptop



## andyK (26. September 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Notebook gekauft. Ein Acer Aspire 9305AWSMi. Das installierte BS ist und war selbstverständlich Windows Vista Home Premium. 

Nur leider laufen einige Programme, die ich habe, nicht unter Vista und auch bei Cinema 4D R10 haut da was mit dem OpenGL usw. nicht hin.

Nun ist hier eine S-ATA Platte eingebaut und bekannterweise sträubt sich XP, sich auf einer solchen zu installieren, wenn man nichts von Diskette anbieten kann. 
Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass man im BIOS S-ATA deaktivieren und im Anschluss XP installieren kann. 

Wenn das geht, kann ich mir anschließend die nötigen Treiber für meine Festplatte oder so runterladen, installieren und dann wieder im BIOS aktivieren? - Oder muss ich mir zwangsweise ein USB-Diskettenlaufwerk kaufen?

Das Gute ist ja, dass Acer für mein Notebook alle nötigen Treiber für XP zum Download anbietet, nur nicht beschreibt, wie ich XP hier rauf bekomme. Oder ich habe es nicht gefunden.

Danke schonmal, 

Andy


----------



## subara (27. September 2007)

Mit einem USB-Disketenlaufwerk würde es auch nicht funktionieren, da diese erst später erkannt werden.
Du kannst aber eine XP CD erstellen welche alle treiber integriert hat.
Mit nLite lässt sich dies machen. Du kannst zusäzlich partitionen auswählen, cd-key eingeben, einstellungen vornehmen.

Am schluss nur die cd einlegen, und alles wird automatisch gemacht.
nLite ist freeware.


----------



## MiMi (27. September 2007)

Erstmal hab ich von Acer nur schlechte sachen gehoert.
Zweitens wuerd ich mit der Garantie aufpassen, hab gehoert von einem der Linux auf sein laptop gemacht hat (da war auch vista vorher drauf), dann war die Halterung von dem Monitor kaputt gegangen, und die haben glatt gesagt keine Garantie mehr weil er Linux drauf gemacht hat!


----------



## andyK (27. September 2007)

Ich werde mir das Programm nLite mal runterladen und auf der Seite mal schauen, wie ich da was machen kann.
Wenn ich mir vorher dieses Virtual-Dingens installiere und da mein XP drin teste, ist oder wär das das Gleiche, als würde ich Vista vorher runterschmeißen? Also, wenn es in der virtuellen Umgebung klappt, klappts dann auch in "Echt"?

Sollte mir in der Garantiezeit das Teil irgendwo auseinanderbrechen, weil ein anderes BS installiert ist, kann ich doch, sofern noch möglich, ein Image vom jetzigen Zustand rüberbügeln und gut is. Oder?


----------



## MiMi (28. September 2007)

Dann geht dir nen teil innen kaputt und du kannst es net mehr starten  dann is nichts mit anderes BS wieder draufschmeissen. Ruf doch da am besten mal vorher an und frag wie das mit der Garantie aussieht bei nem anderen BS. Eigentlich hat das ja nichts miteinander zu tun, aber bei denen weiss man ja nie.


----------



## andyK (28. September 2007)

Hab Oma's gute alte Lupe rausgekramt und werd nacher mal den Garantiezettel studieren.  Ich mein, auf deren Seite werden ja die XP-Treiber für meinen Laptop angeboten. Wozu das, wenn ich da nicht das BS wechseln kann. Aber mal durchlesen... 

Was mich aber im Moment am meisten nervt ist, dass ich seit heut Morgen sitze und eine Sicherungskopie vom jetzigen Zustand mache. Und der ist noch nicht fertig. 8 Stunden sind schon verflogen und weitere 7 sind noch vor mir... Is nich normal oder?


----------



## andyK (2. Oktober 2007)

Will mal eben berichten, dass mein Laptop wunderbar mit Windows XP läuft. OpenGL in Cinema4D is ja der Hammer... das war mir ja vorenthalten unter dem ollen Vista. 

Was nun garantietechnisch ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich denke, dass es da keine Probleme geben wird, da ja die Treiber für WinXP offiziell angeboten werden.

So denn...


----------

